# Givenchy transgendered model in Italian Vanity Fair magazine



## Karren (Jul 22, 2010)

Lea T made headlines a few weeks ago when she was revealed as one of Riccardo Tisciâ€˜s models for Givenchyâ€˜s Fall/Winter 2010 campaign. Lea posed alongside established models Malgosia Bela, Mariacarla Boscano and Catherine McNeil, which would not be unusual, except for the fact the Lea was born originally a boy, and now lives her life as a woman. Tisciâ€™s longtime assistant &amp; former fit model; the reticent Lea (formerly Leandro) granted an exclusive interview to Italian Vanity Fair their June 2010 issue. The 28 year-old Brazilian who lived as a child in Italy and went to art school in Florence (hence the perfect Italian) *goes on the record about her experiences. Stunning portraits of the transsexual beauty also appear inside the magazine, photographed by Karel Losenicky.*Lea is represented by Women Milan.

Source - TRANSFORMING BEAUTY | GIVENCHY MUSE LEA T FOR ITALIAN VANITY FAIR


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 22, 2010)

This is really cool. I dont know what else to say but I have always had a soft spot for transgendered people. People can be stupid and not understand.


----------



## internetchick (Jul 22, 2010)

I wanna know what that lip color is. It's fabulous.


----------



## Tyari (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh lawd. I know my opinion is not a popular one but I'm an old fashioned person with traditional views and I disagree with this. I'm not looking for a debate and its nothing personal towards anyone.


----------



## Chicken351 (Jul 23, 2010)

I really think this is a huge step forward in acceptance and tolerance that people need to have towrds transgender people and even gays and lesbians. Big thumbs up to them! :]


----------



## Karren (Jul 23, 2010)

I think she looks stunning and it is good for her! I would have said she was a genetic female ... But as with all modeling photos how much photo shopping has been done? People should be who they are inside or who they want to be and do what they want to in their life.. (Exclusive of being destructive or hurting others.. Breaking laws and all that).....


----------



## magosienne (Jul 25, 2010)

I think she looks great, and good for her if she gets to model for Givenchy



.


----------



## Andi (Jul 25, 2010)

I think this is wonderful!!!


----------



## brewgrl (Jul 26, 2010)

YAY!!! Of course I support all my LBGT's and CD's and DQ's!!!!!


----------



## AniaMaja (Jul 26, 2010)

The only thing that made me feel strange about this person is...the lack (?) of brows on this photo


----------

